# 2 écrans externes sur un Macbook pro 2011 ?



## nifex (1 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

Je vais acheter un macbook pro 17 pouces boosté avec 8 Go de ram et d autres ameliorations et je souhaiterais pouvoir travailler sur mes 2 ecrans de 27 pouces (1980x1080 pixels) pour plus de facilité quand je suis a la maison.

On m a dit que c est possible mais j ai un peu de peine a comprendre comment cela fonctionne...

Je dois utiliser un adaptateur displaylink pour connecter un des ecrans par usb et l autre ecran avec un cable displayport-dvi ?

Je suis obligé de laisser l ecran du portable ouvert ? Si oui c est pas grave mais je ne veux pas utiliser cet ecran. J aimerai regarder que les 2 ecrans 27 pouces et laisser le macbook pro sous la table... c est possible ?

Je vous remercie pour aide  :O)


----------



## maxinox (1 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

Oui tu peux travailler écran fermé : je sais qu ' il y avait  un problème avec  les claviers et souris bluetooth qui activaient la veille sur des MBP de 2008, mais  cela doit être corrigé depuis longtemps,  Par contre travailler intensément écran fermé  ne facilite pas l' évacuation de la chaleur . 
Jongler en bureau étendu  c' est génial mais tu aura du mal après pour revenir sur un seul écran !


----------



## nifex (1 Avril 2011)

Merci pour ta reponse. Oui effectivement ca risque de chauffer si l ecran est fermé.

Mais avec l ecran ouvert c est possible d avoir la meme image sur le premier ecran que sur l ordi et sur le deuxieme d avoir le bureau etendu ?

J ai trouvé cette adaptateur est ce que c est ce qu il faut ?

http://www.matrox.com/graphics/fr/products/gxm/dh2go/

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## maxinox (2 Avril 2011)

Bonsoir,


Oui ces adaptateurs Matrox  prennent bien en compte les MBP.
apparemment çà à l' air d' être un matériel fiable avec un module pour 2 écrans  ou un autre pour 3  mais je n' ai pas vu les prix .
ils ont un formulaire de contact à remplir  pour vérifier avec eux ce que tu veux faire très exactement.

Autrement  la solution d'1 écran sur le mini display port  en DVI  + un 2em sur un displaylink ( moins de 100 ) DVI en usb ; est aussi valable bien que moins clean  avec plus de fils ,mais dans les 2 cas il y a tjs un paquet de fils,  une fois les écrans connectés tu as dans les PréfSyst  le tableau de disposition qui apparaît, tu aura soit du bureau étendu soit du mode miroir, la gestion  d ' 1 étendu plus les 2 autres en miroir  cela n' est certainement pas gérable  sans un utilitaire qu' il faudra chercher ,  ce paramètre  est sûrement gérable  avec les matériels de Matrox  : donc à toi de bien les questionner sur cela. 

 ce qui compte avec le matériel que tu as  c' est de tout relier en digital = DVI.
 l' écran du MBP  au milieu ou pas : peut sembler parasite : sauf qu' avec certains logiciels c' est un plus !
à toi de voir pour régler l' écran maître  avec les choix de la disposition , couper la luminosité d' un écran etc. . . 
allez bon réglage  et  ferme pas trop ce pauvre MBP qui va devenir comme le réacteur n°3


----------



## nifex (2 Avril 2011)

Merci pour ta reponse.

Oui je vais bien tout relier en dvi et c est vrai après reflection que ca peut etre pratique d avoir l ecran du portable en plus :0)

Je vais contacter matrox et je posterai la mon feedback quand tout sera installé.

Et je laisserai le portable ouvert pour pas le faire claquer en 2 mois 

Encore merci !


----------



## nifex (20 Mai 2011)

J'ai pu tester ce matin l'adaptateur matrox avec mon nouveau macbook pro et ca marche parfaitement. J'ai juste du mettre a jour le micrologiciel et tout fonctionnait.

Mais je trouve pas pratique du tout le fonctionement de mac os x pour avoir 3 ecrans. Alors je vais surement laisser un seul ecran connecté au macbook...

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide !


----------



## maestro827 (23 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterais acheter le dispositif matrox pour faire un multi-écran  bureau étendu entre le macbookpro 2011 et un ecran 24 et un 27 pouces. 

Cependant vous dites que le fonctionnement n'est pas pratique. Pourriez-vous préciser svp?

cordialement

maestro827


----------



## nifex (23 Juin 2011)

En faite j'étais sous Windows jusqu'à maintenant et je trouve le système de fenêtre de Windows beaucoup plus pratique pour l'utilisation de plusieurs écrans...

Car en positionnement par exemple photoshop dans un écran externe avec windows, tu as tout les outils, les palettes, le menu (enregistrement, filtre, le menu du haut...) qui reste sur un seul écran, mais sous mac, tu vas avoir ton espace de travail dans une fenêtre, mais le menu du haut qui se trouvera sur ton écran principal (l'écran de ton macbook), alors à chaque fois que tu dois aller dans le menu pour redimensionner, enregistrer, etc, tu dois faire traverser tous les écrans à ta souris pour revenir sur l'écran du macbook...

Ce n'est donc pas du tout pratique et pour finir je perds plus de temps avec plusieurs écrans qu'avec un seul, alors que ca aurait du être l'inverse...

Après ca dépends des programmes que tu utilises...

Alors je ne sais pas si c'est moi qui ne sais pas utiliser correctement mac (c'est possible je suis nouveau), mais pour le moment je ne suis pas du tout convaincu par l'utilité de 3 écrans sous Mac.

Je pense d'ailleurs n'utiliser plus qu'un seul de mes écrans externes au lieu de 2....


----------



## maestro827 (23 Juin 2011)

Je te remercie pour la réponse.

J'utilise actuellement, quand je suis à la maison, mon macbookpro avec un 24 pouces comme écran principal en ayant repositionner la barre des menus sur l'écran 24 pouces et j'utilise lécran du macbook comme écran dappoint.

Dans préférences système,  moniteurs,  je peux repositionner la barre des menus et choisir mon écran principal.

Est ce que le macbook permet toujours  de choisir l'ecran principal pour afficher les menus même quand il est couplé au dispositif matrox?


Jespère quand même qu'il n'impose pas lécran du macbook comme écran principal !

Cordialement

maestro827


----------



## nifex (23 Juin 2011)

Merci beaucoup, je ne savais pas que je pouvais choissir un autre écran principal que celui de mon macbook :rateau:

Je vais testé ca lundi et je te tiens au courant.

Merci !


----------



## maestro827 (23 Juin 2011)

En tout cas, avec un écran externe, on peut choisir l&#8217;écran qui porte la barre de menu, je ne penses pas que l'on puisse la placer sur 2 écrans.


J'attends ta réponse qui conditionnera mes futurs achats

Merci bonne fin de semaine


----------



## Larme (23 Juin 2011)

Il me semble qu´il existe des applications qui permettent de dupliquer la barre de menu ou le dock sur les différents écrans...
Une petite recherche sur le forum devrait donner des résultats (partie Custo sûrement)


----------



## maestro827 (25 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

j'ai trouvé cette appli, je n'ai pas réussi à la faire fonctionner (pas assez de temps passé dessus). Il semblerait qu'elle duplique la barre de menu sur les écrans sup.

Second bar
http://blog.boastr.net/?page_id=79


----------



## edd72 (25 Juin 2011)

Fonctionne chez moi, juste à la lancer...


----------



## nifex (4 Juillet 2011)

De retour au bureau j'ai pu regarder cela de plus prêt et enfaite il suffit de tout simplement aller dans Matrox Powerdesk et dans Change Display Setting là on peut configurer tout ce qui est nécessaire, emplacement du portable par rapport aux écrans et choisir d'afficher la barre de menu sur le portable ou sur les écrans externes ! :love:

C'est donc pour finir un excellent boitier que ce Matrox DualHead2Go !


----------



## maestro827 (5 Juillet 2011)

Je te remercie pour ces informations.

Je pense que je vais investir.

Bon multi-écran à toi

@+


----------



## CeeDee (21 Août 2011)

J'étais bien motivé jusqu'au moment de voir le prix du boitier... Dommage, ça sera pas pour tout de suite.


----------



## nifex (21 Août 2011)

Effectivement il n'est pas donnée... Pour un usage professionnel pas de souci, mais pour un particulier ca revient vraiment chère.


----------



## Maxoubx (22 Août 2011)

IL existe que ce modèle là ? 
les ecrans apres sont en dvi ou mini display


----------



## snoopypower (11 Novembre 2011)

Je suis désolé de faire remonter le topic mais cependant je suis fortement intéressé par l'acquisition du Matrox DualHead2Go. Cependant en faisant quelques recherches sur internet et étant relativement novice en la matière, j'ai découvert qu'il y avait plusieurs modèles (notamment analogique et numérique) et je ne sais lequel correspond au modèle évoqué dans la conversation.

Quelqu'un pourrait-il me donner un lien vers la référence exact du modèle en question. Par ailleurs, je ne comprends pas bien comment le Matrox DualHead2Go se branche sur le macbook pro. Se branche-t-il sur le port DVI ou directement sur le port Expresscard? Merci!


----------



## kolargol31 (12 Novembre 2011)

de ce que j'ai compris:

le Matrox DualHead2Go rentre en VGA et sort en DVI ce qui parait bizarre qd meme,

car rentrer anologique et sortir en numérique c'est archi bizarre dans le sens que tu peux avoir une perte de signal :mouais:

soit j'ai un truc que j'ai pas compris soit c'est vraiment bizarre, ... 
Seul le triplehead a l'entrée numérique


----------



## snoopypower (12 Novembre 2011)

Et ce Matrox DualHead2Go, est-il possible de le connecter en utilisant le port Thunderbolt et un adaptateur adapté? Je suis désolé, je suis resté aux macs ancienne génération, donc du coup je n'ai pas suivi l'évolution des fameux ports Thunderbolt. 
J'imagine qu'il existe des adaptateurs pour permettre de connecter des périphériques VGA ou DVI.


----------



## nifex (12 Novembre 2011)

Il y a 3 versions disponibles je crois : displayport, dvi et vga (celui-ci je ne suis pas sur).

J'ai la displayport. Il y avait dans la boite unpetit cable avec d'un coté mini-displayport et de l'autre displayport. C'est comme ca qu'il se connecte au mac, par le port mini-displayport (ou le port thunderbolt, c'est le même...).

Et la sortie sur ce modèle et donc displayport, et la j'ai mis 2 adapteur dvi pour les brancher sur mes écrans. 

Tout marche super bien, il y a de temps en temps 1 ou 2 pixels qui bug et ca fait comme un cintiment mais rien de génant et c'est juste de temps en temps.


----------

